# 2001 Volkswagen Key Problem



## barcafan1990 (Mar 18, 2008)

My volkswagen key along with the Jetta are going on about 6 or 7 years and my wireless remote key has starting to have problems. Every so often one or two or all 4 of the buttons would not function at the same range as when it was new. At first I simply thought it was just the battery dying out, because when I got within a few feet some buttons would work.

But lately the buttons would straight up not respond and I've had to open the car using the key (actually putting it into the keyhole), which is a pain after 5 or 6 years being able to open the car wirelessly.

Anyways I finally changed the battery inside (cr 2032), but that didn't help any. I tried to troubleshoot this problem but I have no other solution and I really dont want to pay the VW dealer for replacement.

The most that has happened to the key is I have camped outside a few times and basically dew has formed on the key in the morning. Just like the grass or the windows are wet in the mornings because of dew.

Some people have suggested to me that the alarm recognition sensor thing inside the car may be malfunctioning but im not sure where this is exactly and how to test it out. Does it have a battery or just wires?

THanks in advance.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Afternoon barcafan1990, it is very likely that it is time for a new key.

Quite possibly corrosion or some kind of alien material has entered the key or the transmit system has petered out.

It is more likely the key is the problem rather than the vehicle.

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

there are many aftermarket keyless entry pads available. any place that installs the remote starters can get you a replacement. there will be instructions in the package on how to get it to work with your vehicle.

batteries plus also carries the replacements. not sure how much yours will cost but i got one for an escalade for around 60 bucks.


----------



## barcafan1990 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks both of you for the advice, im pretty young and dont have the money for the replacement of my key or even a brand new one from a different company although that does sound like a good alternative.

One thing that I found out is that in the key that i replaced the battery, the keys buttons will work but when i raise it high when i'm standing near the car. But when i try and open the car with the buttons when the key is lower (like at my waist level) the key does not work. So im guessing that the sensor inside the car and the key will only work when they have a direct path with nothing blocking it. It works through the windows but not throught the door. And plus my windows have no tint, so I dont know whats going on but so far i havent had to use the actual KEY KEY to open the car. I just have to raise the key high to open the car which is not a problem opening but when i want to lock the car and have already walked away a bit i have to go back towards the car which is annoying. But anyways thats the only problem and im just glad the darn key works..........


----------

